# 4 week old orphaned kittens



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

I had 2, one has since passed. I am keeping her warm, feeding her with a medicine dropper, just reg milk right now. Is there anything I can add to the milk to give her better nutrition, and how much should she be eating? I am wiping her bottom with a warm wet cotton ball after each feeding. My medicine dropper is in ml, and last night I got her to take 6 ml in her evening feeding, is that enough and how often should she be eating? She is a tough little bugger she survived atleast 24 hours in the cold night air all alone no food, no mama. I could hear her, but I could not get to her.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.kittencare.com/littlekittens.html

If you can get to a pet store, or maybe your vet could help, there is kitten formula you should be giving her instead of cow's milk. Feed her every couple of hours, as much as she wants. Hold her upright, supporting her against your chest. She also needs to be burped -- just rub her tummy for a few minutes.

Keep her warm; make sure she has plenty of blankets to snuggle into.

Poor little thing. Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

Gladrags said:


> http://www.kittencare.com/littlekittens.html
> 
> If you can get to a pet store, or maybe your vet could help, there is kitten formula you should be giving her instead of cow's milk. Feed her every couple of hours, as much as she wants. Hold her upright, supporting her against your chest. She also needs to be burped -- just rub her tummy for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I keep her wrapped in a towel while I feed her then the towel goes back in her cage with her still wrapped up in it, she snuggles into and buries her face. I will check on the kitten formula on my way home from work tonight. If she survives I am going to name her annie, as in "orphan annie"


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

4 weeks old? or 4 days old..at 4 weeks a kitten can survive without momma and actually be on or start solid food, you dont need to wipe the butt to encourage them to potty. 4 days old and they need all that plus more. Tiger's milk would be better then cow's milk, goats milk would be better then cows milk...store bought cow's milk has no benifit. Good luck. Keep an eye on capillary refill...press a finger to gums if it goes back to color quickly she is doing good. Might talk to your vet for a little VAL liquid its a mega vitamin good for puppies and kittens that have a lack in diet or worm over loads(anemic).


----------



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

4 weeks old. She is only eating on her own a tiny bit, not enough to survive, she mostly wears it. I keep a small saucer of milk and a little moist cat food in her pen, but like I said she mostly just rolls around in it. Her eyes are open, she potties on her own a little bit. I work and I am gone for 10 hours a day 4 days a week so I leave her to "fend for herself" during that time, no choice in that matter unfortunately.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Alot of cats don't do well with cow's milk and it can cause diarrhea. Diarrhea + tiny baby = bad news.  I have given yogurt to healthy cats with poo issues, but not a tiny one.

I'd take the milk, give her water (Pedialyte if I thought she needed it) and pureed kitten food. I'd also tempt her with boiled chicken, and a few jars of ham or chicken noodle baby food. Give her a way to get warm, a heating pad under part of her cage with a towel over should be fine. The air conditioned temps can really set a singleton back.

I probably would worm her if she wasn't too thin. And if mama is dead of unknown cause, I'd recognize that she may have an illness I won't be able to fix. Orphans are twitchy. I've had healthy seeming, big fat chunks who love to eat just die, and tiny skinny preemies pull through without a hitch.

Poor thing. I hope she makes it.

OH! Get some BeneBac in her if you can! Kitten probiotics, will help keep her healthy with all the stress she is under. If she has fleas, get rid of them asap.


----------



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

jen74145 said:


> Alot of cats don't do well with cow's milk and it can cause diarrhea. Diarrhea + tiny baby = bad news.  I have given yogurt to healthy cats with poo issues, but not a tiny one.
> 
> I'd take the milk, give her water (Pedialyte if I thought she needed it) and pureed kitten food. I'd also tempt her with boiled chicken, and a few jars of ham or chicken noodle baby food. Give her a way to get warm, a heating pad under part of her cage with a towel over should be fine. The air conditioned temps can really set a singleton back.
> 
> ...


I have her on kitten milk replacement from TSC, she is taking that from a bottle much better then anything else I have tried, she is eating a little bit of moist canned cat food. No fleas, Mom showed up after being gone for 4 days, acting as though she had been poisoned, and is now gone again. Mom was fine up until she vanished, so I am not worried about the kitten being sick. No heating pad, but we she is sitting in the warmest room in the house in front of a big bay window that the sun beats in on, she stays wrapped up in a big bath towel and there are heavy dark blankets over her to pen to absorb the sunlight and keep any possible drafts off of her. She is loud, mouthy, and very wiggly, in short very full of life, no signs of illness, clear eyes, clean nose, pottying on her own and eating well, so here is to hoping she survives.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like she is doing well. Grats on the newest addition to the family  
Baby kittens can be so hard to pull through.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

You know..this this topic is worthless without pics hehehe. Can we see the wee one please? I love kittens =)


----------



## LynnetteY (Oct 22, 2009)

TJN66 said:


> You know..this this topic is worthless without pics hehehe. Can we see the wee one please? I love kittens =)


I will try, but I don't have a photobucket account, I may be able to link it to my FB where I have pics of her.:goodjob:


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=33582&id=100000111528823

Keep in mind she is having a BAD hair day, she had just been bathed because she was wearing her lunch, and it was all matted and nasty in her hair, she is actually a lot cuter then this. I will post better pics when I get them.


----------

